# 5 Bit pro Farbkanal



## Müllich (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich muß für einen Touch-screen eine Layout gestalten. Er stellt 320X240 pixel dar und kann insgesamt 16 Bit Farben anzeigen, bedeutet Rot 5 Bit, Grün 6 Bit und Blau 5 Bit.
Problem: bei Photoshop ( CS3 )  lassen sich nur 8 Bit minimum angeben. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich diese Voreinstellungen  für mein Dokument hinbekomme? im Nachhinein Konvertieren ist schlecht da ich das Ergebnis direkt beurteilen muß.

Ich bin schon auf den Trichter gekommen eine Farbtabelle zu laden. Es müßte eine Real Color (5+5+5) oder eine High Color (5+6+5) - Farbtabelle sein aber ich konnte keine finden. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher ob das der richtige Weg ist.

Wer kennt sich damit aus?


----------



## janoc (11. Februar 2008)

Jetzt einmal unabhängig von der Bit-Problematik (deren wirklich korrekte Lösung ich eh auch nicht wüsste) wirst du wahrscheinlich in einem Indizierten Bildmodus schwierigkeiten haben beim Layoutieren, da die Funktionalität sehr eingeschränkt sein wird (keine Ebenen, keine Filter, ...); daher wird es wohl auf ein im nachhinein Konvertieren hinauslaufen, vermute ich.


----------



## Müllich (11. Februar 2008)

aha danke Janoc, schon mal gut zu wissen. Also im Nachhinein konvertieren.

Ok dann muß ich erst einmal wissen wie ich mit "indizierten Farben" zu meinen 16-Bit-Farben komme. 
Ich werde nicht schlau aus dem Modus und die PS3-Hilfe hilft mir auch nicht.

Gibt es zufällig doch irgendwo eine Voreinstellung oder eine Farbtabelle die bei PS3 dabei ist?


----------



## janoc (11. Februar 2008)

<Achtung - Janoc-Pfusch-Modus>
Stell dein Windows auf 16-Bit Farbtiefe, dann kannst du im Photoshop auch bei 8Bit/Kanal arbeiten und siehst wie das Bild bei 16-Bit Farbtiefe wirkt?
</Achtung - Janoc-Pfusch-Modus>


----------



## Müllich (11. Februar 2008)

Oberpfusch. 

Womit ich nicht ganz klar komme: Wenn man im PS3 ein RGB-Bild mit 16 Bit Farbtiefe erzeugt hat es letztendlich 48 Bit (..da 3 x 16 also pro Frabkanal)
Wenn jetzt zb. in Windows die Rede von zb. 16 Bit ist handelt es sich dann auch nur um einen Farbkanal? was ist hier die Regel?

Ich hoffe doch noch auf eine prof. Lösung meines Problems.


----------



## janoc (11. Februar 2008)

Die Windows-Angabe der Farbtiefe bezieht sich auf die "Gesamt-Bit" und Photoshop (wie du selbst festgestellt hast) meint Bit pro Kanal.

Also 16Bit Windows = 5 Bit Rot, 6 Bit Grün, 5 Bit Blau = 5+6+5 = 16
hingegen 16Bit Photoshop = 16 Bit Rot, 16 Bit Grün, 16 Bit Blau = 16+16+16 = 48



Darf ich fragen warum die "Farbechtheit" so relevant ist?


----------



## Müllich (11. Februar 2008)

Der Grund: ich arbeite mit Verläufen z.T. importiert aus Illustrator und die sehen verdammt schlecht aus wenn sie im Nachhinein vom Programierer runtergerchnet werden. Das wird zwar immer noch schlecht aussehen wenn ich es hinbekomme aber dann kann ich abschätzen. Die Verläufe sind leider ein Muß.


----------



## Müllich (13. Februar 2008)

kennt jemand ein Forum in dem mir geholfen werden kann...  ;-)


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe gesehen, dass Du auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet hast, mit ähnlichem Ergebnis 

Grundsätzliche Fragen :
Welches Bildformat soll denn benutzt werden ?
Unterstützt dieses denn 16Bit(565) ?
Hat nicht jedes OS eine eigene LUT zum Umwandeln von 24 auf 16Bit ?
Hat nicht jeder digitale Bildschirm eine eigene LUT ?

Ich halte janocs _Pfusch-Idee_ bis Dato am Besten, Du hast doch gar keine
Kontrolle über die Screen-LUT.

mfg chmee


----------

